# New fabric?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I found some fabric in my closet, and I think that it would be cool and warm for strips of fabric. I don't know what it's called, but it similar to shag carpeting, but much much softer. Could I use it?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it fleece? Or ultra cuddle fabric, ultra cuddle fabric is the really really fluffy kind, do not use that for strips because they shed very badly when not hemmed and your hedgie could choke on it :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you post a picture of it? It doesn't sound like it would be hedgie safe.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it is the ultra cuddle fabric. Could I use it in some other way for my future hedgehog?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's very fluffy and pieces come off easily, or even not so easily, I wouldn't use it in any way for a hedgehog. Many like to dig at things, whether it's a snuggle bag, or fleece strips, or liner, and would easily dig clumps of the fuzz off, which would get stuck everywhere, or possibly wrap around feet/legs.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

With LilysMommy, I tried to make a liner out of it a while ago, never again shall I try, It doesn't absorb very well and I think Nancy had a similar experience with another fabric, but there were puddles of urine everywhere. But I don't recommend using this for hedgies, you could use it for yourself if you know how to sew, maybe a pillow case


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!! And I just fond lots more fleece in my closet!! Yay!! Free liners!!


----------

